

Ask HN: What activities are worth doing while working on a startup? - adamzerner

Is it worth reading about startups and stuff?<p>Is it worth writing&#x2F;blogging?<p>What would you recommend doing, and what wouldn&#x27;t you?
======
ljtobey
So, being fairly recent to Silicon Valley myself, I would say without a doubt,
start-up reading is insanely helpful. I'd start with some of the books with
lots of amazing start-up lessons like the Lean Startup and read blogs from
other entrepreneurs and notable VCs (Paul Graham, Bothsidesofthetable, AVC, et
al). Hacker News is also a pretty great community to search for help on stuff
as it comes up.

Beyond doing lots of reading, I'd say, it depends. The start-up mantra is,
build something people want. If you find writing/blogging can help you on that
path, do it. Certainly meeting and talking to lots of potential customers is a
must. Building a product is also a must. I think about the choices of what I'm
doing and always try to filter it by whether or not it will get me closer to
these things.

But it will really depend on your business. I'd personally recommend finding
certain things to relax you that you invest some time in, whether it be
meditation or exercise etc. Other than that, try to focus your energy on the
next best thing that will get you closer to customers.

------
januaryjin
and most importantly, save what you have read such as articles, videos,
newsletter. You will be needing them in the future.

cheers!

